# My New "fixer upper" horse



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

Well as i said i was going to a auction today and looking a trail horse..And as i was using the potty my boyfriend bought her and she is amazing. Her feet need to be done and she needs to gain some weight but she is great.. Sweetest little thing ever. She is a 10 year old ottb. She is 16.2. Now for a few questions they did not have papers for her but she has a lip tattoo can i use that to get some info about her or to get a new set of papers. I thought that her birth year would be in that tattoo. Is that true? She rode like a dream she was very calm has the nicest trot and low head set.she so willing to please. you can tell she been off the track for a few years if not many. Well here are some pictures of my new Mare. I have named her Noel! ooo and i paid only $200.00 for her:lol:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats - she's a pretty girl! They have free tattoo research/look-up on the jockey club website. Just sign up, log in and choose "Tattoo Identification Service" from the left side menu. If her tattoo is not 100% clear, they now offer partial tattoo/marking look up as well in real time vs. having to submit a request, etc.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

She is a little thin but she looks real nice. Glad you found one that you like. She does look really sweet in the pics.


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

Well my boyfriend said he had to get her cuz she was at $110 to a kill buyer and he could see the sadness and love in her eyes. She may not have the best confo but to me she the most amazing looking mare i have every laid eyes on. Love is truly blind. all she wanted to do was bury her head in my arm bit and relax once i got her home. She looks a lot worse weight wise in real life but this is now the second ottb we have taken in as a rescue. this is the first mare we took in. She is 5 and 15.2. The first two pictures are from when we first got her and seond 2 are from a month later.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Aw!!! She looks so sweet!!!
I am not sure if it is the B-date or the tatoo date they use. I can ask my dad for you!
In the very first picture it looks like deep in her coat there will be some dappling. When you put some weight on her and get her healthy again.
I personally wouldn't ride her a lot at that weight.
I will send an e-mail to my dad and ask how you can go about dining out about the horse from the tatoo.
I do know that in Calif. they don't tatoo til just before the first race. Usually the day of or the day before. 
Half Pass.
PS.
So glad you saved her!


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

Thanks i love her. And i am not riding her other than two laps around the arena at the auction. She will have a great winter ahead of her to get healthy and she will start light work in the spring. I went up and gave her a bath today and she has whip scars on her hind quaters. it makes me so MAD.. I want to whip that guy and see how he likes it UGH


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's awesome that you rescued her. She is a very pretty girl (confo faults and all ). Since she is already broke, that is probably someone's baby that they took in and couldn't keep so she ended up at the auction. I can't wait to watch her progress and see what she looks like when she is healthy and has some meat on her bones.  Congrats!!!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

wow what a difference in the 2nd mare. so glad you were able to save another one. it's amazing how cheap horses are going for these days and at that price she was a kb horse for sure....so glad you were able to get her out of there and give her a great home. she looks absolutely lovely. good luck with her!

here's a link to info on the tattoos:
http://www.equinerescue.info/tattoos.txt
Other Services - The Jockey Club Information Systems


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

Yea it was crazy the same dealer brought in 10 horses and they were all in the same pen and he said for all the ten horses he got $1543. this was the pen my mare came from and there were some nice fat broke mares in that group. Some really nice horses and so cheap. And i know for a fact that 3 of them went to the same kill buyer that was bidding on my mare. Such a sad thing but at least i was able to save one


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

The only thing that jumps out at me (besides being underweight) is her steep croup. Otherwise she has good, solid legs and an overall nice build. Once she gains weight and muscle, I bet she'll be gorgeous. I'd say she's a diamond in the rough. :wink: Good on you for getting her out of that kill pen.


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

I am no good at critiquing but I just want to say she is beautiful and looks like a sweetie. I'm glad you saved her from the kill buyer. Please keep us updated with tons of pics.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She's lovely, even though she is so thin!


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

Well she is fitting in well and loves the attention she has been getting. The vet is coming out friday for shots and check up and sat she getting hauled to have her feet done. I brushed her tonight and she almost fell asleep. She truely is lovin life


----------

